

Sprint wants to kill bloatware forever - abraham
http://androidandme.com/2011/06/news/sprint-wants-to-kill-bloatware-forever-and-we-love-them-for-that/

======
billybob
The title is worded too strongly. According to the article, Sprint will let
you uninstall bloatware from your Android device.

It doesn't say that they won't install it in the first place, and it doesn't
say that they will let you uninstall it from non-Android devices.

I still think it's great, but let's not overstate it.

~~~
lurkinggrue
I don't have a problem with them shoving crap on my phone as long as I can
remove it easily.

~~~
dlikhten
I still care, but would be nice to not have them take up ram/phone space/etc.
I really don't want the sprint nascar app. Really don't.

Combined with HTC's policy of unlocked bootloader by default, this will be the
most open system for android available (next to Nexus phones)!!!! I am
excited.

------
tyree732
Isn't that always the theme? The little guy starts losing market share so he
has to disrupt the Status Quo in order to attract new customers. Between this,
Google Voice integration and better pricing, Sprint is looking to be an
appealing option going forward. Now if only their service didn't suck in my
house.

~~~
IgorPartola
Capitalism at work. Competition drives innovation (or in this case doing the
thing everybody's been telling cell phone providers to do for a few years
now). Sprint may just be my next phone (in 2013).

------
ozten
Could it be they have installed so much B.S. on user's phones through partner
business deals, that they had to do something?

Pushing this space management task onto the user is easier than prioritizing
business deals, getting out of contracts, and removing old (cr)apps.

I can't wait, so I can get NASCAR, Blockbuster, and other Sprint HTC Evo crap
out of my menu.

------
mxavier
I didn't see anything here that implies it will be retroactive. I wonder if
that means people with me who have the 1st gen Evo are stuck with nascar and
other such nonsense.

